# [SevenVG RTM] Download Windows 7 RTM Theme for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 16, 2009)

*Download SevenVG RTM and SevenVG Black RTM Themes for Windows XP*

*SevenVG RTM Theme for Windows XP:*

"*SevenVG*" theme is the First and Best Windows 7 look-like theme for Windows XP.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVGRTM.png

*Change Log:*



*New Taskbar buttons* similar to Windows 7 RTM (with round corners, updated colors and glow effect)
*New User Pic frame* in Startmenu similar to Windows 7 RTM
Windows 7 default Userpic is shown in Startmenu if Welcome Screen is not enabled
A brand *new Startmenu in Basic style* similar to Windows 7 RTM (Thanks to XibaD)
MSN icon replaced with Windows 7 logo in Basic Startmenu
*New Menubar* matching with Windows 7 RTM
*New Quick Launch graphics* and buttons spacing updated to match with Windows 7 RTM
*Quick Launch "Large Icons" issue fixed*. Now Taskbar height remains same.
A brand *new "Styler" toolbar* included to match Windows 7 RTM
Titlebar buttons graphics and position updated
System Tray icons position updated to take less space
New "Hide Inactive Icons" resources
*"Details" view graphics in Explorer updated* to match Windows 7 RTM
*Taskbar resources updated* for proper view in Top, Bottom, Left and Right sides
New "All Programs" Menu Background matching with Windows 7 RTM
And lots of other small graphics updated
At last many bugs fixed as usual

You can download the theme using following link:

*Download Link

How to Use*


*SevenVG Black RTM Theme:*

This theme is a Black version of the above "SevenVG RTM" theme.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black_RTM_Theme.png

*Download Link

How to Use*


If you are not a big fan of new Windows 7 Superbar, you can try following Normal Taskbar versions of "SevenVG RTM" and "SevenVG Black RTM" themes:


*SevenVG RTM Theme with Normal Taskbar:*

*th06.deviantart.net/fs51/300W/i/2009/268/a/b/SevenVG_RTM___Normal_Taskbar_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*Download Link

How to Use*


*SevenVG Black RTM Theme with Normal Taskbar:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black_RTM_Normal_Taskbar.png

*Download Link

How to Use*


----------



## als2 (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks
.
.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2009)

This is "amazingly awesome", Vishal!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome theme, Mr. 7ishal Gupta.
Another theme to make it to my collection.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 17, 2009)

am using both xp and win7.but thnx a lot for this


----------



## vavinashraju (Aug 22, 2009)

hi vishal thanks for the new theme....but i am not able to get "Details" view graphics in Explorer ......those blue bars which depict the amount of space left....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ You'll need a 3rd party utility to get that effect. Please take a look at following tutorial:

*www.askvg.com/transform-windows-xp-into-windows-7-without-using-customization-pack/


----------



## Ross (Aug 24, 2009)

@Vishal Gupta, The theme is very nice indeed, but its slowing down my computer.  Could you please tell me how to uninstall/Delete this from computer????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ The theme can't slow down the system as it uses the default theming engine. But if you want to uninstall it, simply apply default Luna theme from Desktop Properties. After that you can delete "SevenVG RTM" folder from "Windows\Resources\Themes" folder.


----------



## Ross (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, As I said I liked your theme, but only after applying it I noticed delays in opening files/folder, may be its just my hunch but still I want to be sure.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2009)

*Normal Taskbar* version is available now: 

*th06.deviantart.net/fs51/300W/i/2009/268/a/b/SevenVG_RTM___Normal_Taskbar_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*Download Link

More Info & Instructions*


----------



## azzu (Sep 25, 2009)

cool yaar nice work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2009)

Black version of "SevenVG RTM" theme is available now and can be downloaded using following links: 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black_RTM_Theme.png

*Download SevenVG Black RTM Theme*

*More Info & Instructions*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 5, 2009)

A Normal Taskbar (Thin Taskbar) version of "*SevenVG Black RTM*" theme is available for download now. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black_RTM_Normal_Taskbar.png

*Download Link

How to Use*


----------

